# CLONES -Nurture or Nature ?



## Delta999 (Dec 5, 2016)

Im a newbie to cloning -so forgive my possibly stupid question- which relates to whether clones follow the nature or nurture of the mother plant from which they were taken.

I have two white widow x big bud plants that have been vegging for three months. They both had a bit of a rough start due to some careless nurturing (or lack of) on my part and have subsequently grown slowly and somewhat dwarfed..

From previous experience growing this strain I know that with proper care they grow vigorously and large.

So if I clone them (and care for them properly), will the clones tend to follow their genetics and grow fast and big or will they be like their mother and grow small and slow?

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, I think they will be better then their neglected mother. It is so fun to see them rebound and turn out much better then the mom.


----------



## Delta999 (Dec 5, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, I think they will be better then their neglected mother. It is so fun to see them rebound and turn out much better then the mom.



Thanks Rose! That was what I was hoping to hear!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Nature AND nuture.


You can have AMAZING Genetics and if you neglect them you end up with ****.


Take care of them and give them what they need.

Proper PH, arreation of soil or proper flood/drain times...feed... lighting etc.

You can't expect everything from nature if you do not nurture.




(The answer simply is nature/genetics to what you meant)


----------

